# crappie fishing in pg county??



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Any good crappy or yellow perch fishing areas in pg


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ft Washington Marina. Crappie fishing all day long.
Watson's corner for yellow perch in late Feb to Early April


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fort Washington Marina is where I launch my boat all the time and I have seen them chase off fisherman around the boats. However they never bother you on the seawall on the other side of the Police Barge Boat. There is also Tantallon Marina to fish if do not chase you away. The National Harbor has some great crappie fishing if they do not chase you away. Also some of the small lakes have good crappie fishing. Tucker Road/La Cosca/Myrtle Grove and the lakes behind St Charles. 
I think fishing the marinas requires some good common sense and yes mam / yes sir attitude. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

That's right CaptMike


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

They used to catch crappies in the Patuxent River in Bowie off of 301


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Hueski, where are the crappie spots in the marina


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks i know about those two places i didn't own a boat so i dint think i can fish the marina from shore


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks capt mike


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

How about northern pg county


----------

